# 2010 Ranger Z521 vs Z522



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has any opinions? I currently have a 521VX comanche and am thinking about a new boat. I love the way my current boat handles Erie and the way it fishes smaller lakes as well. Just wondering if the Z522 would be that much better in big water to justify the increased cost and possibly decreased fishibility on smaller waters? (maybe decreased maneuverability flipping docks etc?) Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

fishinerie said:


> Just wondering if anybody has any opinions? I currently have a 521VX comanche and am thinking about a new boat. I love the way my current boat handles Erie and the way it fishes smaller lakes as well. Just wondering if the Z522 would be that much better in big water to justify the increased cost and possibly decreased fishibility on smaller waters? (maybe decreased maneuverability flipping docks etc?) Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> John




I can't help you as I have no experience in one, but I can lead you in the right direction. These boys know thier stuff and are very very helpful.

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zeroforum?id=42


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks CJ, that is a great site..tons of info. I am really hoping to hear from somebody who owns, or has test driven a Z522 or Z521 on Erie (or other big water) and I couldn't find anything about that on that site. Closest was talk of top speed (74MPH) in 1-2ft chop??? (doubt seriously anybody would be doing top speed in a bass boat in Erie in 1-2 footers) Thanks again, that site did help with some other ?'s I had.
John


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishinerie said:


> Thanks CJ, that is a great site..tons of info. I am really hoping to hear from somebody who owns, or has test driven a Z522 or Z521 on Erie (or other big water) and I couldn't find anything about that on that site. Closest was talk of top speed (74MPH) in 1-2ft chop??? (doubt seriously anybody would be doing top speed in a bass boat in Erie in 1-2 footers) Thanks again, that site did help with some other ?'s I had.
> John



They are full of crap, no bass boat is going to be going 74mph on Erie unless it's a ripple or a 6 inch chop. 

I would call the guys at Vic's and ask to talk to Vic he knows the Ranger's in and out and he fishes Erie alot. He runs the z21 (i think) but I'm sure he's been out in the models your talking about he knows everything about the Ranger bass boats. Tommy does as well. 

Whatever you do go with a 5 blade for Erie.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I read on bassboat central from rodney at jetta marine by kentucky lake that the z 521 is a great ride in rough water. It sounded like it was preferred over the z 520. Kentucky lake is not erie but can get pretty wicked. There was a thread just the other day about this.


----------

